# I love you



## SHORTYixD

can anyone tell me how to say i love you in Japanese? just like.. spell it out in english, please?


----------



## A.K

（あなたを）愛してる
(Anata wo) aishiteru.

You can omit the words in brackets.


----------



## kens

A.K said:
			
		

> （あなたを）愛してる
> (Anata wo) aishiteru.
> 
> You can omit the words in brackets.


Don't the Japanese usually just say "Dai suki"?


----------



## ling0127

A.K said:
			
		

> （あなたを）愛してる
> (Anata wo) aishiteru.
> 
> You can omit the words in brackets.


hi A.K.,

if aishiteru means i love you, what about Aishite Imasu? We have a movie here in the Philippines with that title and it was translated i love you...is it the same?

thanks!


----------



## A.K

Uff, ok this is kinda hard to explain.

@kens: 大好き [daisuki] also means "i love u" but i'd say the feeling isn't as deep as "aishiteru". But it's ok also if u want to say "daisuki". Also, u can listen "suki" that would mean: i like you (and there is a possibility i like u even more----->"daisuki" and love u even more-----> "aishiteru")

@ling0127: 愛しています [aishite imasu] means exactly the same than 愛してる [aishiteru]. The only difference is the level of formality u use. Indeed to say i love u, u can use: aishite iru, aishiteru, aishitemasu, aishite imasu. All these are exactly the same.
The formality level would be:

愛してる [aishiteru]----------> colloquial. You omit the い (i).
愛している [aishite iru]-------> colloquial but u don't omit the い (i). So it gives a less colloquial level.
_Notice that the end of the verb "iru" is in plain form, that's why the colloquial level_

愛してます [aishitemasu]------> polite. U also omit the い (i) so even when it is a polite phrase, it isn't as polite as:
愛しています [aishite imasu]--->polite.  u don't omit the い (i) so the the level is even more polite.
_Notice that the end of the verb "iru" is in the "masu" form. If you know a bit of japanese, u prolly already know that is the polite way to speak._

Hope I explained it well...


----------



## ling0127

hi A.K

thank you!  i am interested in learning japanese...i think this forum would help make a headstart...


----------



## miyaka

Is it ok to say 'kore wa anata no koruma desu ka?'


----------



## sabine

yes it is also possible to say it like that too!


----------



## Eempje

But, what if I, for instance, want to say 'I love Japanese' (the language) then what would be the best translation?


----------



## Like an Angel

Eempje said:
			
		

> But, what if I, for instance, want to say 'I love Japanese' (the language) then what would be the best translation?


 
Nihongo ga daisuki desu. That's the way it must be translated  

Sayounara!


----------



## Eempje

Like an Angel said:
			
		

> Nihongo ga daisuki desu. That's the way it must be translated
> 
> Sayounara!



And I can replace 'Nihon-go' with some other words, or will it be incorrect then?


----------



## 6CA7

Yes, you can place any nouns and pronouns there.



And one thing. As “*dai*” means _big_, it emphasizes “*suki*.” Then you can omit “*dai*.”


----------



## Like an Angel

Hi 6CA7 and welcome!

Yes, I said *dai* to emphasize the idea, because when we say "I *love* Japanese" implies that it's a strong feeling, I'd say that saying just *suki* is like saying I *like* Japanese. Am I right?


----------



## 6CA7

You are right.


----------



## Like an Angel

Thank you for confirming it 6CA7


----------



## Loveless 0127

A.K said:
			
		

> Uff, ok this is kinda hard to explain.
> 
> @kens: 大好き [daisuki] also means "i love u" but i'd say the feeling isn't as deep as "aishiteru". But it's ok also if u want to say "daisuki". Also, u can listen "suki" that would mean: i like you (and there is a possibility i like u even more----->"daisuki" and love u even more-----> "aishiteru")
> 
> @ling0127: 愛しています [aishite imasu] means exactly the same than 愛してる [aishiteru]. The only difference is the level of formality u use. Indeed to say i love u, u can use: aishite iru, aishiteru, aishitemasu, aishite imasu. All these are exactly the same.
> The formality level would be:
> 
> 愛してる [aishiteru]----------> colloquial. You omit the い (i).
> 愛している [aishite iru]-------> colloquial but u don't omit the い (i). So it gives a less colloquial level.
> _Notice that the end of the verb "iru" is in plain form, that's why the colloquial level_
> 
> 愛してます [aishitemasu]------> polite. U also omit the い (i) so even when it is a polite phrase, it isn't as polite as:
> 愛しています [aishite imasu]--->polite.  u don't omit the い (i) so the the level is even more polite.
> _Notice that the end of the verb "iru" is in the "masu" form. If you know a bit of japanese, u prolly already know that is the polite way to speak._
> 
> Hope I explained it well...




 ummm... I was wondering... does _sukidayo_ also mean "I love you"? 
thanks.

~Loveless


----------



## imast

"_Sukidayo_" generally does not mean "I love you."  It means "I *like* (      )."  I say "generally" because there are some Japanese people who never use the word "_aishiteru_ (love)" and those people may say "_suki_" when they actually mean they love someone.


----------



## Loveless 0127

imast said:
			
		

> "_Sukidayo_" generally does not mean "I love you."  It means "I *like* (      )."  I say "generally" because there are some Japanese people who never use the word "_aishiteru_ (love)" and those people may say "_suki_" when they actually mean they love someone.




ohhh.... ok thanks... I was just really confused because in the anime *Loveless*, one of the main characters keeps on saying "_Sukidayo, Ritsuka_" and the subtitles always translate it to "_I love you, Ritsuka_".

Thanks again for clarifying that for me!


----------



## Eempje

I have a completely off-topic question:

I watch alot of Japanese movies, and there is this word I hear alot, but I don't know exactly what it is or what it means. I think I know, thanks to the translations, but in dictionary's I can't find it!

I think it means 'why' or atleast something like that and it sounds like 'nande'

Can anyone help me?


----------



## imast

"_Nande_" is a Japanese word and means "why."  Normally "_naze_" or "_doshite_" is introduced to foreign language speakers, but "nande" is commonly used among Japanese and is more of a colloquial form.


----------



## Eempje

Ah, great! thanks!
And can you use it in a sentence, like 'why did you ...'?


----------



## kellynn81

How do i say 'i miss u so much' in japanese? from a girl to a boy. in a formal and in and unformar way.

thank u very much


----------



## imast

Eempje said:
			
		

> Ah, great! thanks!
> And can you use it in a sentence, like 'why did you ...'?


 
Yes, you can.


----------



## imast

kellynn81 said:
			
		

> How do i say 'i miss u so much' in japanese? from a girl to a boy. in a formal and in and unformar way.
> 
> thank u very much


 

" ..."*ga inakute totemo samishii desu* (polite)
" ..." *ga inakute totemo samishii*  (less formal)

Hope this helps.


----------



## kellynn81

thank u very much imast~


----------



## daisuke_renai

Question - Then what does this mean :
Watashi-wa anata-wo shite imasu
?? x_x;


----------



## ima_350z_driver

I think that its Watashi wa anata no koi desu


----------



## frequency

daisuke_renai said:
			
		

> Watashi-wa anata-wo shite imasu
> ?? x_x;


I'm doing you.

In English, I drink(verb) water(object)
But 
Watashi wa mizu(object)  nomu(verb), Object precedes than verb and you have to add "wo", so this will be
_Watashi wa mizu wo nomu_.

In case of I love you, _Watashi wa anato wo aishite imasu_.
Direct translation of _Watashi wa anato wo aishite imasu_ would be, I'm loving you.
Aishite imasu=aisuru(verb/root) ＋shite imasu(progressive aspect).
Here the contradiction---you just say  "I love you".

Why in Japanese the progressive aspect is used for I love you?
I don't know. It's just the custom/usage, you won't be rude when you say that to Japanese girl even though the progressive aspect expresses the present tense pinpoint


----------



## dogbiscuit

actually what is the meaning of 'da yo'?....same as 'desu'??


----------



## SpiceMan

In a nutshell: da is another form of the copula verb, usually desu when you start studying japanese. (thoroughful explanation: http://www.nihongoresources.com/grammar/da.htm)

"yo" can't be translated. just adds emphasis. Try looking for yo in the nihongoresources.com dictionary, it'll give you just an example besides what I already said though.


----------



## instantREILLY

kellynn81 said:
			
		

> How do i say 'i miss u so much' in japanese? from a girl to a boy. in a formal and in and unformar way.
> 
> thank u very much



There is no real verb in Japanese to say "to miss", but there are several ways of saying it.  Imast gave a version ("...inakute samishii/sabishii"), which literally means "Without you, I am lonely".  Another way I have heard could be this:

とても恋しいのよ。
Totemo koishii no yo. [inform.]

本当に恋しいですわ。
Hontou ni koishii desu wa. [form.]

"Koishii" comes from the word "koi" which means "romantic love".  But this adjective implies a caring longing for someone.  After introducing a female Japanese friend of mine to a female American friend of mine, I once heard her say "Erin koishii."  I was taken aback, because at the time, I thought "Koishii" was another way of saying that you love someone.  But she explained to me that it's usually an adjective for someone you care about and miss.


----------



## Cereth

this is a very interesting forum!, in Spanish we have several levels of love...we say: te estimo, me agradas (i like you), me gustas( i like you and i want you), te adoro, te quiero( i love you), te amo...(it also means i love you but we use this word only with our most special ones.. God, our children, and of course to our couple....but "te amo" means that you can die for the person you´re expressing that feeling... 

well ...this is not "i love you", but ...how do you say "i care about you"??? in japanese...

Domo sumimasen


----------



## kikou

“I care about you ～me preocupo por ti(?) ～” means　：

おまえのことが心配なんだ！＜expression of man>
（omaenokotoga shinpainanda)

あなたのことが心配なの！< expression of woman>
（anatanokotoga shinpainano)

By the way, “me gustas” means “I like you and I want you"  really??


----------



## SpiceMan

Cereth said:
			
		

> me gustas( i like you and i want you), te adoro, te quiero( i love you)





			
				kikou said:
			
		

> By the way, “me gustas” means “I like you and I want you"  really??


Para mí es al revés: me gustás es suki/like, y te quiero es tanto (anata ga) suki/like como hoshi/want.


----------



## Cereth

very good, i care about - me preocupo por ti....

you say "me agradas" o "me caes bien" to you friends... but there´s not any romantic sense...
but you only say "me gustas" to the people you find atractive but you don´t love by the moment, is very different to say "me gusta" (this words means literraly i like.....) "me gusta ir al cine " ( i like to go to the movies)... 
it is a little difficult but i hope  i put it clear..... and thank you for your quick answer


----------



## Cereth

SpiceMan said:
			
		

> Para mí es al revés: me gustás es suki/like, y te quiero es tanto (anata ga) suki/like como hoshi/want.


 
 i want you is more physical.....
i love you is more spiritual.....



i love you means : Te quiero y te amo..... those english speakers make no difference between these words... in Mexico we have a very popular song named "Amar y querer" these words are very different for us....


----------



## kikou

Cereth said:
			
		

> very good, i care about - me preocupo por ti....
> 
> you say "me agradas" o "me caes bien" to you friends... but there´s not any romantic sense...
> but you only say "me gustas" to the people you find atractive but you don´t love by the moment, is very different to say "me gusta" (this words means literraly i like.....) "me gusta ir al cine " ( i like to go to the movies)...
> it is a little difficult but i hope i put it clear..... and thank you for your quick answer


 
I got what you're saying. ¡Gracias!!
Well, “me encantas”, what does it mean?


----------



## Cereth

see, that´s what i´m telling you..in spanish we have a lot of words like that.... "me encantas " also means "me gustas" , but i think "me gustas" is more intense and direct...


----------



## kikou

Bueno....

“Me gustas” means “I like you” equivale a “あなたが好き（anatagasuki）”
“Me encantas” means “I like you very much”　quiere decir “あなたのことが*大*好き(anatanokotogadaisuki)”　¿no?

example)

Me gusta viajar ：　旅行が好きです。（ryokougasukidesu)
Me encanta viajar ：旅行が大好きです。（ryokougadaisukidesu） ¿no?


----------



## toscairn

"me gustas" is more intense and direct than "me encanta"...It's a bit of a surprise! To me they sound the other way round. Maybe that's because I associate "encantar" with "enchant," which is "to cast a spell." 

"me gusta (infinitive) is often and casually used in daily conversations, that may be why I though it a more casual way to say "I like you." So, are "encantar" and "enchant" a sort of faux amis?


----------



## Cereth

i was seriously thinking about this difference (between gustar y encantar) and like you said toscairn "encantar" is related to "enchant"....for some spanish speakers "encantar " could sound more intense... sometimes we say "no me gusta viajar, Me encanta" (i don´t like to travel, i love it)....i guess that you can use both equally....if you said to me ..."me gustas , me encantas" are the same for me..


----------



## SpiceMan

Me refería a want con el sentido que tiene la palabra en sí, no la connotación que tiene decir "I want you", eso ya es harina de otro costal.


----------



## 地獄の森_jigoku_no_mori

Hey I have a question(back to japanes) if I were to say:
_"sukidayo... iie, ashitemasu!"_
Would it mean "I like you... no, I love you!"?


----------



## instantREILLY

^

Yes, that would be correct.  You'd probably want your level of speech to agree, though.

i.e. "Suki da yo... iie, ai shite'ru." or something to that effect.  Conversely, you could say "Suki desu... iie, ai shite'masu".


----------



## 地獄の森_jigoku_no_mori

okay, thanks.


----------



## SpiceMan

地獄の森_jigoku_no_mori said:
			
		

> Hey I have a question(back to japanes) if I were to say:
> _"sukidayo... iie, ashitemasu!"_
> Would it mean "I like you... no, I love you!"?


Yes... but no.

Suki dayo is informal while "shiteimasu" is teineigo, which is rather formal. So it'd turn out kind of a distant way of speaking, for a subject as "I love you", on top of it as suki da yo is colloquial, is a sudden change of mood towards the person you're addressing.

sukidayo! iie! aishiteiruyo! (< I like you! no! I love you!, to make it shorter: suki! iya! aishiteiruyo!, to make it more deep an statement: sukidayo! iya, aishiteiru < simply stating the fact -> I really like you! no... I love you.) 
suki desu. iie, aishiteimasu (a rather categorical statement, kinda distant)


----------



## :unknown:

What does this mean?

_ Anatawa totemo kakouille _

Or something like that

i think it means you're very cool or something


----------



## instantREILLY

あなたはとてもかっこいい_
Anata wa totemo kakko ii_
You are so cool.

The Japanese "kakko ii" literally means "appearance is good", so it has a slightly more physical connotation to it than the English "cool".  You would use it when something looks cool or does something [that looks] cool, rather than for, say, a cool song or a cool place.

And, while you can say "kakko ii" i relation to most anything, when speaking about a person, it is usually used for a boy.  For example, you would call a guy "kakko ii", while you might call a girl "kawaii" (cute).


----------



## cueshe008

hello....... i'm  just wondering  i always watch anime with engslish sub....  but everytime they will say "i love you" it's always begin in "WA"........ ?


----------



## droneboy

does anyone know what this means  Oyasuminasai  watasi no daisuki na (my name)..  It was sent to me an email by a japanese girl I was seeing.  Any help would be apreciated.


----------



## SpiceMan

good night, my beloved (your name). (without sounding poetic, just colloquial).


----------



## Kira_Kohaku

Umm I kno this is odd but how do u say "angel of destruction" in japanese? Plz write it out in english and stuff. Thnx!


----------



## kamome

_"me encantas"...well, about_
 
[君を見て僕の心魅了されるよ！」 
 
_（kimi o mite boku no kokoro miryousareru yo）_

 

かもめ



			
				kikou said:
			
		

> I got what you're saying. ¡Gracias!!
> Well, “me encantas”, what does it mean?


----------



## Flaminius

A discussion about how to say "always and forever" in Japanese is moved here.


----------



## Aoyama

Basically, *aisuru = *love, *suki(desu)*= like, *daisuki(desu)* = will mean "like a lot", even "adore" or "be crazy about" but(usually, though there can be exceptions, reading Droneboy post ...) no* love* involved. A little like in french* aimer bien, aimer beaucoup*.*Suki *is the same kanji as in *konomu* (like, appreciate), a woman (mother) and a child. Original meaning in chinese is just "good", "well" (*hao*/*ko* in japanese). *Ai* (love) is pronounced the same in chinese and japanese, with other words like *airen* (husband/wife) in chinese, *aijin* in japanese with a_ slightly_ different meaning (lover).


----------



## tomthe3rd

sorry to bring this thread again.. i didnt want to open a new one haha 

anyway i wanted to know what does Watashi wa anata o aishite-imasu mean exactly?


----------



## Flaminius

זה מתקוון,
אני אוהב/אוהבת אותך.

And please use proper capitalisation.


----------



## Phoenix600

tomthe3rd said:


> sorry to bring this thread again.. i didnt want to open a new one haha
> 
> anyway i wanted to know what does Watashi wa anata o aishite-imasu mean exactly?


 Please forgive me if I got this slightly wrong in translation but I do belive that Watashi wa anata o aishite-imasu means:  "My love, I love you" (did this by any chance happen to be said by a female?)


----------



## Aoyama

Welcome to the Forum Phoenix600 ! And this is a good thread to start with ...!


> I do believe that Watashi wa anata o aishite-imasu means: "My love, I love you"


Well, not quite, that would be "overdoing" or "overstating" the meaning. It just means, plainly, *I love you* (grammatically), though a native speaker would probably NOT use this phrase, too obvious ...
_Iwanakute mo wakaru ..._


----------



## Phoenix600

Thank you for the welcome and the correction as well Aoyama. It looks like I still have quite a bit to learn.


----------

